# CL stove ID?



## SassafrasSprings (Feb 6, 2013)

I've lurked on this forum off and on for years.  Great place!

Does anybody recognize this stove from Craigslist?  Going to look at it tomorrow but trying to find out a little before seeing it. Only info is 2 blowers, ash pan, shaker grates, temp control knob, and made in USA. Owned by an older couple and they aren't able to handle wood anymore.  I'm guessing it is pre EPA.  Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## begreen (Feb 6, 2013)

That silver plate on the upper back side should have full identifying info. Can they provide you with a sharp shot of just that UL label?


----------



## SassafrasSprings (Feb 6, 2013)

Tried that. ;-) They don't do the internet, their nephew put it on craigslist for them. My husband talked to the wife and she doesn't know anything about it.  The husband is not well and doesn't know the brand either.

It's not a far drive for us to go and see it but I'd like to have some info to have an idea what to offer for it and to know if it will work for our needs.


----------



## SassafrasSprings (Feb 7, 2013)

To finish this thread, we looked at the stove today, it is newer than I thought, 1990.  I have started a new thread at:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...ic-stove-should-we-buy-how-to-operate.105385/


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 7, 2013)

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------

